# Water Sprite needs trimmed.



## HollywoodBob (Jan 19, 2005)

I picked up a water sprite, I think it's a type of wysteria, and in two weeks it's become a monster in my tank.

It needs trimmed but if possible I'd like to make starts of it to plant in other tanks. Is this possible?

-HollywoodBob


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

I think water sprite reproduces by cutting it in half. then you have 2.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Watersprite and Wisteria are to different plants, but nevertheless, make sure to cut just BELOW a node and plant. It should start rooting within the week. I prune mine twice a week at 30ppm CO2 and 2.5wpg. Suff is impossible to kill. I had some frozen outside and planted just for the heck of it. It is slowly growing now.


----------



## LeafGoblinFish (Mar 15, 2005)

ok then maybe someone could explain this to me....my watersprite when i got it was raised in freshwater....i put it in my brackish water and it started to brown(not algea the leaves started to die) well now i have aproximately 3 baby watersprites per leaf on the original ones and the originals ARE STARTING TO GROW BACK AAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHH :shock: but thats ok i like to make things multiply...my favorite saying is DEATH BY MASS NUMBERS......CHARGE  but thats how i got mine to reproduce maybe a possible shift to brackish water to kill them and add some fertilizer to help them grow and KAZAM uve turned 5 watersprites into 15 and also according to someone that replied to a question i had about watersprite and switching them back to freshwater if they died again or not they said they did well.....if they do then you could easily turn those 15 watersprites into 30 the thing is is that youll be out of watersprite in ur original tank for about...4 weeks :mrgreen:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

im glad someone else has good luck with it....i really like the way it looks but my molly eats it all up until there is just a teensy little bits floating around in my tank....


----------



## Thunderkiss (Mar 19, 2005)

*ok then maybe someone could explain this to me....my watersprite when i got it was raised in freshwater....i put it in my brackish water and it started to brown(not algea the leaves started to die) well now i have aproximately 3 baby watersprites per leaf on the original ones and the originals ARE STARTING TO GROW BACK AAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHH but thats ok i like to make things multiply...my favorite saying is DEATH BY MASS NUMBERS......CHARGE but thats how i got mine to reproduce maybe a possible shift to brackish water to kill them and add some fertilizer to help them grow and KAZAM uve turned 5 watersprites into 15 and also according to someone that replied to a question i had about watersprite and switching them back to freshwater if they died again or not they said they did well.....if they do then you could easily turn those 15 watersprites into 30 the thing is is that youll be out of watersprite in ur original tank for about...4 weeks *


Probably osmotic shock. Try acclimating it like fish and see howit goes, just make sure you take a LOT longer to acclimate the plant than a fish.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. Very common when replanting plants in new aquariums. Old leaves will die off usually due to shock and new ones will grow in their place.


----------

